# THPV Kihna



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,

I would like to group all info and photos about TH Vessels in one place on our www.bembridge.pl. We intend to show all vessels working with our Bembridge many years ago. 

We almost completed a page about THPV Kihna. If anyone can help us to find more, maybe more pictures, maybe some do***ents - all scans of course, maybe some details or stories. 

I am sending to you a fresh made page about THPV Kihna. I hope you will like it - for sure you can add yourself some more comments - maybe some facts or dates.

Here you have a dedicated place for THPV Kihna - you will see for sure interesting pictures. Still I must add 4 in big format from received CD as a links for these miniatures.

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=339

And ... what about her end ... our story is interrupted from the time of her discovering on the bottom of that dock ...

Any help - very welcome!!!

Best greeting, Rafal


----------

